
New York’s Legendary 'Mole People' - nols
http://narrative.ly/myths-and-misconceptions/the-truth-about-new-yorks-legendary-mole-people/
======
mizzao
I don't see a date on this article. Anyone?

~~~
thedufer
Based on the dozen or so tweets on the author's Twitter starting 15 hours ago,
I think it was published yesterday. It references Bernard Isaac's death in
2014, so at the very least no older than that.

------
musgrove
This line is priceless: “Do you know what the major cause of homelessness is
in this country?” Newman asked. “It’s the lack of affordable housing." Really?
So you're saying the reason homeless people don't have houses is because they
can't afford them? Thanks for that clarification.

~~~
a3voices
Well perhaps the reason they can't afford them is because they aren't educated
enough to get high-paying jobs, and they waste money on drugs.

~~~
kjs3
Yes...if it wasn't for all the moderately educated drug addicts, society would
be perfect.

